# Product to keep curls in weave all day



## SingBrina (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a long weave, but when I try to do large loose curls like Megan Goodman or Kim Kardashian it starts falling out in like an hour. What do you use for your WEAVE to make the curls stay?


----------



## Blckbeautie (Aug 6, 2011)

i use this one for my own curls and curls in my weaves


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 7, 2011)

How do you apply it with weave, before you curl, or after? Thanks!!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Blckbeautie (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a flexible hold finishing spray.

I curl my hair tight first, then I finger comb it.

Then I lightly spray it all over my hair and it stays curled for the entire day and I have loose waves up to 3 days after.

Also, what type of weave are you using?

Some hair just doesnt hold a curl.

I only wear virgin brazilian hair 20-24 inches and it curls beautifully. 

I too like the Kim K and Meagan Good waves


----------



## kupenda (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you working with a good quality grade of hair? Not all hair is created equal. My milky way "human hair" (yeah right) held a curl for abt the same period of time regardless of product. Some hair just needs more maintenance 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 7, 2011)

Blckbeautie said:


> This is a flexible hold finishing spray.
> 
> I curl my hair tight first, then I finger comb it.
> 
> ...



Wow!!!!!!! I have Indi Remi hair at the bottom and remy hair from Hollywood brand on top 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 7, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Are you working with a good quality grade of hair? Not all hair is created equal. My milky way "human hair" (yeah right) held a curl for abt the same period of time regardless of product. Some hair just needs more maintenance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm not sure what you mean by quality, I feel its good..... When I use a smaller curling iron it last longer, oh and I use no holding sprays or products so it won't mess up, that's prob why.......

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## meecee (Aug 7, 2011)

Caruso steam rollers and herbal essence hair spray works for me. I've only used the hairspray once for a wedding, but my curls lasted all day. I used the hairspray in the turquoise/green can.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 8, 2011)

meecee said:


> Caruso steam rollers and herbal essence hair spray works for me. I've only used the hairspray once for a wedding, but my curls lasted all day. I used the hairspray in the turquoise/green can.



Oh awesome, ill try it. Can't wait! !!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## hothair (Aug 8, 2011)

Hair spray. Get the loreal elnett spray.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 8, 2011)

i prefer to use a foam wrap and then rollerset or flexirod set the hair while wet. the curls will last a couple of days this way.


----------



## Dommo (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're curling with an iron, then pincurl each curl while they are still hot. Once they cool in about 10 min, remove the clips and spray a lil hair spray. To save time in the morning, i just use flexirods the night before and when i remove them i spray some flexible hair spray on them. My curls will drop slightly during the day because i wear relaxed texture hair but nothing major. Im out of the house for at least 9 hrs mostly


----------



## Nonie (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't use any product on additional hair? While I didn't have a weave, I had human hair extensions and would curl the hair w/o any product and my curls would hold all day. This was done with a curling iron on braids--which you'd expect to drop coz they're heavier than loose hair, but they didn't:






In fact, I could've worn the curls the next day but coz I don't do  anything to protect the style for the night and love baggying, the curls  had dropped from the moisture of the baggy

And the do below was done with Curlformers and no heat; just airdrying:


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! I ended up buying Tresseme Curl Activator Spray. My curls were soft, bouncy, and held all day with the help of my wand curling iron. The next day I woke and the curls dropped a bit but was still beautiful to wear again!!!! Everyone, went crazy over it and asked what I used. The curls were defined like never before!!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------

